# Stairs?



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but how good are hedgies at climbing stairs? When I get Widget out it seems like all he wants to do is explore. There's really no place in our family room that he can get to where I can't get him out (Except for under or behind an antique wooden buffet table, but that can easily be blocked off.) but I do worry about him climbing up the stairs before I can get to him. There's a few good places for him to get into trouble on the higher levels of the house. Not to mention I worry about him beating up my greyhound. :shock: 

Also, should I worry about him squeezing under closed doors? He's kinda small but I can't imagine him getting under a door. But who knows. Well...you all probably do, but not me.  Thanks!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I would block off the stairs if they are carpeted, otherwise I don't think a hedgehog would be able to climb them (if they're something smooth like wood). In general I think a step unless they're shallow would be too tall for them to really climb on, but you never know. Keep in mind a fall of only inches can cause damage. I'm assuming he'd be climbing 'up' them and not down.

I don't think they'd pay attention to a door unless there's a huge gap at the bottom, and even then I don't think they can flatten themselves out in that manor, they can squeeze through cage bars and such but that's more sucking in the sides.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're watching your hedgie, I'll wager hedgie is not going to zoom up the stairs so fast you can't stop him. But if you take your eyes off the little one and he got it in his mind to climb the stairs, I'd say he could do it... especially if they're carpeted.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Dang, they are carpeted too. :? I think what I'll do is close us in the bathroom and see how agile he is to begin with. (Don't worry, there's no cleaning products out in the open.) Then maybe we'll set the dog gates up across the stairs. Thanks for the info!

Wait...hedgies can't climb toilets, can they? :shock:


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

Some hediges will climb things and others will never try...but no hedgehog can climb a toilet  so I think you're safe.

You won't know if he's a climber or not until he's bored in an area with somthing to climb.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If its one of those pressure dog gates with the diamond shape plastic web, he could probably climb that too. All depends on the hog, they've very different individually, some might never climb, others might go nuts and be hanging off your ceiling. Look for a gate with a smooth solid surface or just something he couldn't climb.


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Man they are crafty! I have a feeling in all likelihood I'd put him down on the floor, he would wander around for about 2 minuets, then roll up and go to sleep. >.< Waking only to demand cricket nomz. :roll:


----------

